
Netcat cheat sheet - helwr
http://h.ackack.net/cheat-sheets/netcat
======
cowmixtoo
Anyone who uses "netcat" should give "socat" a look. It's been around a lot
time and it is pretty much netcat on crack. I use it daily.

------
bcl
I love nc, but portscanning? OS and app detection? Just use nmap. Encrypted
connections? Use stunnel.

------
helwr
Also
[http://www.jfranken.de/homepages/johannes/vortraege/netcat.e...](http://www.jfranken.de/homepages/johannes/vortraege/netcat.en.html)

------
ajray
I'm trying to convince my officemates that "Hacker News" isn't about computer
hackers, but this link is the most useful on the homepage to me :-)

------
BoppreH
Offtopic: When I scroll this article in Opera it takes around 2 seconds from
start to stop, and it's very jerky, even with smooth-scrolling off. It works
perfectly fine in Firefox.

I've noticed it before, especially with long, well-designed pages, which is a
shame.

~~~
jefe78
I have noticed the same thing.

~~~
BoppreH
I think I found the problem: the current versions of Opera don't support
hardware acceleration.

There is a lab build that uses OpenGL to speed things up, but it only made
this page slower. It passes the microsoft fish test with flying colors,
though.

